# What is this bug?



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Been seeing these guys lately. Any ideas?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Xenomorph?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Appears to be yellow-spotted millipede(Harpaphe haydeniana)


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Some quick internet research indicates it's not really a threat to Bermuda. Any opinions otherwise?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Millipedes are considered beneficial insects. They feed on decomposing organic matter. I've never known them to be a lawn nuisance.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Flatbacked millipede

https://www.whatsthatbug.com/2017/04/13/flatbacked-millipede-4/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apheloria_tigana


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

You can use google lens for things like this in the future. You will get an answer in seconds.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Phids said:


> Flatbacked millipede
> 
> https://www.whatsthatbug.com/2017/04/13/flatbacked-millipede-4/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apheloria_tigana


Harpaphe haydeniana, commonly known as the yellow-spotted millipede is a species of polydesmidan ("flat-backed") millipede.

Interesting, the Harpaphe haydeniana can be found on the Pacific coast while the Apheloria tigana is found on the Atlantic coast. They look very similar.


----------

